# تحويل الثاء والذال والظاء الى سين وزاي لفظا



## Mejeed

سألت أحد المصريين يوما :
لماذا تحولون الثاء والذال والظاء الى سين وزاي عند اللفظ ؟
فأجاب :
لأن من العيب اخراج اللسان أثناء الكلام .
لا أعتقد أن هذا هو الجواب الصحيح ، لأن اللهجات - حسب ما أفهم - تتشكل وتتأثر بعوامل خارجية شيئا فشيئا ، وليس بقرار أو فكرة ما .
فما هو السبب الحقيقي لهذا التحويل ؟
أم هو موجود قبل دخول العربية إليهم أصلا ؟
طبعا هذا الأمر لا يقتصر على المصريين فقط ، اذ تشاركهم فيه دول أو مناطق من دول عربية أخرى .


----------



## رشيد

هذا منتشر بين المصريين أكثر حسب علمي . حتى المثقفين منهم يتلعثمون عديد المرات لإخراج الحروف كما يجب .

و هذا ينعكس أيضا على كتابتهم للكلمات . فكثيرا ما نجد مصريين يكتبون كلمات بغير حروفها : السين مكان الثاء و الزاي مكان الظاد و هكذا

المصريون يخلطون أيضا بين الهمزة و القاف 

هناك بلدان أخرى يخلطون بين الدال و الذال و بين التاء و الثاء .

و التوانسة يكثرون من الثاء و الذال و الظاد حتى أنهم يحلونها أحيانا مكان التاء و الدال و الضاد عديد المرات


----------



## rayloom

الموضوع معقد.
بالنسبة لفقدان الحروف اللثوية، فقد لاحظ علماء اللغويات وجود تقسيمين رئيسين للغة العربية فيما يعرف بالعربية البدوية والعربية القروية أو المدنية.
حيث أدمجت الحروف اللثوية في مثيلاتها اللسانية في العربية القروية. بينما حافظت عليها اللهجات البدوية.
فالأمر ليس محصورا على العربية المصرية.
كما أنه له سوابق في اللغات السامية، إذ اندمجت الحروف اللثوية مع حروف أخرى في العبرية والآرامية وغيرهما.
فمثلا، الثاء صارت شينا في العربية وتاء في الآرامية.
والذال صارت زايا في العبرية ودالا في الآرامية. والظاء صارت صادا في العبرية وطاء في الآرامية.
فينظر للظاهرة على أنها تطور طبيعي في اللغات لتقارب مخارج الصوت.
فلو نظرنا إلى اللغات الجرمانية، فإن الـ th الانجليزية وهي ذات أصل جرماني قديم تطورت في الألمانية ذات الأصل الجرماني صارت d.

بالنسبة للقاف فإن النقوش العربية القديمة أظهرت بعض النقوش حيث كتبت كلمة "قيظ""أيض" في موضع لا يحتمل إلا أن تعني الحر. فيظهر أن بعض القبائل لربما نطقوا القاف ألفا. وذلك لاقتراب مخارج الحرفين.
وقد ذكر اللغويون اختلاف نطق القاف بين عدد من القبائل.


----------



## Mejeed

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد والتوضيح


----------

